# Cracked Crystal Grain



## PSB (11/11/07)

A brewing friend gave me a 1kg bag of Cracked Crystal Grain. He bought it for some reason but didnt know how to use it.

Can anyone explain to me how to use it and what it does?

I am a K&K brewer so can I use it with a kit?


----------



## Yeasty (11/11/07)

You need to find out exactly what type of grain it is.

Some grain can just be steeped in hot water and then add the water to the brew (for better body, colour or to aid to head retention)

Other grains need to be mashed which requires a bit more effort.

It all depends on what u have there....


----------



## warra48 (11/11/07)

If it really is crystal, I suggest you can steep about 250 gr in 750 mil 70C water, give it a good stir, wait about hour, drain it, add another 750 mil 90C water, good stir, and drain that after about 10 minutes. That will give you about 1250 mil wort. Add that to your usual brewing process, but boil it for hour.


----------



## PSB (11/11/07)

Yeasty said:


> You need to find out exactly what type of grain it is.
> 
> Some grain can just be steeped in hot water and then add the water to the brew (for better body, colour or to aid to head retention)
> 
> ...



Bag is from Brewcraft

It just says caramalised malted grain


----------



## NRB (11/11/07)

What ridiculous packaging. It's similar rubbish that made me change stores not long after I started brewing. If it's not in a can it's not worth worrying about.

It sounds like it's some sort of crystal malted barley and therefore only needs to be soaked in warm water like making a tea. This should be done either in a bag, or in such a way that it can be strained. Doing what warra48 has said above will work. Just make sure that you boil any resultant liquid for at least 15 minutes prior to adding to your fermenter.

Crystal malt will add caramel notes, a little sweetness, some colour and fresh grain flavour to your kits.


----------



## PSB (11/11/07)

NRB said:


> What ridiculous packaging. It's similar rubbish that made me change stores not long after I started brewing. If it's not in a can it's not worth worrying about.
> 
> It sounds like it's some sort of crystal malted barley and therefore only needs to be soaked in warm water like making a tea. This should be done either in a bag, or in such a way that it can be strained. Doing what warra48 has said above will work. Just make sure that you boil any resultant liquid for at least 15 minutes prior to adding to your fermenter.
> 
> Crystal malt will add caramel notes, a little sweetness, some colour and fresh grain flavour to your kits.



Thanks NRB

Should I use the whole 1kg?


----------



## Tyred (11/11/07)

I don't think you should use it all in one hit. Just use 200-250grams per brew. 
I'm not sure what effect 1kg would have in a brew. Might be too overpowering.


----------



## warra48 (11/11/07)

PSB said:


> Thanks NRB
> 
> Should I use the whole 1kg?



I wouldn't. Crystal grain gives you sweetness and flavour, but not much in the way of fermentables. You'd end up with too sweet a beer. I'd limit it to 250 gr per brew.


----------



## simpletotoro (12/11/07)

PSB said:


> A brewing friend gave me a 1kg bag of Cracked Crystal Grain. He bought it for some reason but didnt know how to use it.
> 
> Can anyone explain to me how to use it and what it does?
> 
> I am a K&K brewer so can I use it with a kit?


hi if its crystal maybe this link will help...
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...hl=simpletotoro
cheers simpletotoro


----------



## brettprevans (12/11/07)

PSB said:


> Bag is from Brewcraft
> 
> It just says caramalised malted grain


brewcraft version of caramalt? they really annoy me sometimes....I wont start.

one thing to note is that the grain is cracked. if its cracked its shelf life is drasticly reduced to a few weeks. You can prolong its life by keeping as much air out of the bag as possible. if its air tight then its fine. if wont go off or anythig, but it starts to loose some of its taste, flavour, aroma etc. Thats why a lot of brewers buy uncracked grain and crack it themselves when they want it. Or buy cracked grain in smaller batches (but of course this is more expensive).

as for how to use it. I think thats been covered well enough already.


----------



## ibast (13/11/07)

My understanding of Crystal malt is it doesn't need mashing, just soaking in hot water. Temperature isn't that important, just avoid boiling the grain so as not to extract tannins.

Because it's undergone the crystallisation process it is less suseptable to aging as straight cracked malted barley. 

Yeah 250 grams is heaps. I've read recipes that stipulate less than 100g. If your after a real pale beer it might work against you.

It's mainly for colour, but it does add flavour. It's a good tool for getting a better "real" beer flavour out of a kit or extract, without worrying about mashing, malt types and exact temps etc.

Do you know if you can keen it in the freezer guys?


----------



## mika (13/11/07)

Freezer for storing grain is good. Just gotta make sure the moisture is sealed out.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (13/11/07)

PSB said:


> Bag is from Brewcraft
> 
> It just says caramalised malted grain



Assume it is a grain to steep, not mash. It is recommended for use with kit beers to improve them (and they need improvement). Use a 250g first batch and see how it goes. If you like results, use again. If not, feed to someone's chooks. Any grains I've seen from Berewcraft are whole so will need cracking before usage. They don't need to be powderised, just crushed. Simplest thing I do is put grain in a clean calico bag and smack for a while with a heavy hammer.

See you are using the team's emblem as a avatar. You are one of several. I hope you are an old Steeler supporter and not one of those stupid saints supporters we unfortunately had to accept after we took your pathetic little outfit over. Let's bite the bullet, move everything to Wollongong and we might just get a footie club truly worthy of my membership money !!

My great uncle Aristos (pictured) agrees with me.


----------



## Bongchitis (14/11/07)

aahhhhhhh the ole Illawarra Steelers Jersey....love it!

Aristos seems to be enjoying himself... Yeah I used 300g of steeped crystal in a dark ale and it was a bit too much! Heads great but quite sweet!


----------



## Kleiny (16/11/07)

PSB ive used this crystal malt before with good success

just use around 500g and 1.9l of 70deg water and let steep for 30min

strain the wort into your brew pot and boil with your hop edition if you have one

really freshens up the kits

good luck


----------

